# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 22)



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2018)

*How has your woodworking approach evolved during your lifetime? And what has been your biggest challenge?*





*Rules*
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, primates, woodticks, coffee cup makers, and wood lovers are welcome to post an answer.
But who cares, no ones reads the rules anyhow....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 27, 2018)

When I was young I built what I needed now I build what I want. Biggest challenge- figuring out how you come up with all these questions????

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (May 27, 2018)

I used to come at it from the sides, now I come at it straight on

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2018)

This is kind of a 2 part question. The first part is easy for me to answer, it has to do with materials. When I first started wood working as a kid in junior high school all of my projects where just simple lumber yard pine. When I got to high school wood shop my eyes where opened up to other types of wood and I started to play with them a bit. Pine was always the go to because it was and still is cheap! But since then I have learned many ways to acquire wood, milling, salvaging, the WB, etc. 
Now for the 2nd question, my biggest challenge? I think it's finding the time to actually get into my shop and do some wood working. It really sucks having a full shop of equipment , tons of wood, lots of projects on the to do list, but not having the time to do anything. I know it won't be this way forever, but for now it is what it is. Work is good and sucks all at the same time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 27, 2018)

When I first started I used something like this...





Now I use something like this...





My biggest challenge has been keeping all my fingers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Blueglass (May 27, 2018)

I'm not sure I have an approach. I approach each subject as its own and then try to refine it. Biggest challenge is keeping all my digits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (May 27, 2018)

I guess for me it was building what I need also. Now it seems like I build what others need  O and as for keeping all them digits ,to late for that ,as I have two less than I should.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS (May 27, 2018)

Yes 
Time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 27, 2018)

When I was young I was like oooh. My thirtysomethings I was more like Oooh. Now in my forties it has evolved to be more aha. I imagine in another decade or so I will be more like oh yeah ultimately gaining the skills to be all OOOH YEAH. With luck after a couple millennia I will be all .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist (May 27, 2018)

Approach... make something!!
Challenge... what do I make??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 27, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> When I was young I was like oooh. My thirtysomethings I was more like Oooh. Now in my forties it has evolved to be more aha. I imagine in another decade or so I will be more like oh yeah ultimately gaining the skills to be all OOOH YEAH. With luck after a couple millennia I will be all .



grrrrrr watch it pup....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 27, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> grrrrrr watch it pup....
> 
> View attachment 147933


Calm down Mr. Krabs... I can only hope to get that old.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## David Hill (May 28, 2018)

For me it’s beem a roundabout process. It has changed from a _utilitarian _approach—I nade stuff as I needed— that’s how I was brought up. 
Once I got away from home, married, careers, kids, etc....etc—For a while I was into refurbing antique furniture because we liked that. I learned to use more tools to get things done— but ya know... an old chair or table is just _that — _a known final product— got to be kind of ho-hum.
Then I stumbled.... errrr.. fell into woodturning— never quite sure what the final product will look like (that is really what piques my interest). Which give rise to the TWO biggest challenges— there’s so much I want to make and the inevitable never enough time factor.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

